# Muck Boots?



## hazyreality

Ok this is going to sound like an odd thing to ask but....

I work at a kennels and need a waterproof yet comfortable boot to wear and I thought of a long muck boot? I walk up to 7miles in the morning so they have to be comfortable to be able to walk in. I want to wear them all day (8 hours) including hosing out hence the waterproof! 
Do they support the ankle at all? They look like they do?

So it comes to:
Are muck boots comfortable?
If anyone has any particular ones that are really good, which ones and any idea how much, where to get them from!?

I like the look of these http://www.woofwear.com anyone have these?
Or maybe these? http://www.thesaddlery.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=40

Hope someone can help me on this, also going to post in dogs to ask all the dog walkers/kennel people who might be on here what they wear.

*Heidi*


----------



## tashi

I have the muck boots neoprene on the top and they are fab, I have a good pair of legs on me and normal wellingtons are uncomfortable but have to admit these are ab fab - in fact the biggest problem that I have with them is to get them before either of the girls do as they are so comfortable 

Have also used them when actually showing the dogs in bad weather and they are comfortable enough to run in as well


----------



## gesic

I have them, very snug very waterproof and excellent for walking the dog.
Hunters used to rub on my calves but these mould to ur leg and are the best wellies i have tried so far.


----------



## hazyreality

tashi said:


> I have the muck boots neoprene on the top and they are fab, I have a good pair of legs on me and normal wellingtons are uncomfortable but have to admit these are ab fab - in fact the biggest problem that I have with them is to get them before either of the girls do as they are so comfortable
> 
> Have also used them when actually showing the dogs in bad weather and they are comfortable enough to run in as well


Something like these?
http://www.brendonsaddlery.co.uk/addtocart.asp?itemid=220

I have looked at them before, I have been tempted by them, they look a git to get on and off but I guess its worth it! You could wear them all day with no problems? 
My wellies are comfortable but only for hosing out, when you walk too much, there is no support whatsoever!

Also an odd question but have they got grip when it comes to tiles and stuff do you know cos they also have a tiled cat section!

What make would you suggest? Any preferance? 
I guess who better to ask than horse owners who wear them!

I used to have a horse when I was younger but never remembered having muck boots, just riding boots of wellies! 

*Heidi*


----------



## gesic

I find my muck boots really slippy on wet tiled floors.


----------



## hazyreality

hmmm, so that could be a problem, I would have to have a non-slip trainer or something for the cats  and then a muck boot for everything else maybe.

Anybody got a good make?

*Heidi*


----------



## tashi

There is an art to getting them on and off and they are easier than they look you just turn down the neoprene top in half put your foot in and then roll the rest of the neoprene up and then reverse the procedure to take them off - I do find a boot jack easier for taking them off though, as for grip think they are as good as you are going to get and infact have more tread on them than a lot of wellingtons 

I would recommend them and yes that is the ones in the link tbh best £50 I have ever spent although I did think them expensive at the time but wouldnt hesitate to buy another pair


----------



## hazyreality

tashi said:


> There is an art to getting them on and off and they are easier than they look you just turn down the neoprene top in half put your foot in and then roll the rest of the neoprene up and then reverse the procedure to take them off - I do find a boot jack easier for taking them off though, as for grip think they are as good as you are going to get and infact have more tread on them than a lot of wellingtons
> 
> I would recommend them and yes that is the ones in the link tbh best £50 I have ever spent although I did think them expensive at the time but wouldnt hesitate to buy another pair


My wellies are terrible for grip, thats why I asked  So I could try them on the tiles I guess!
And do they get really hot, lol, so I know for the nicer months! Not that we get many of them in the UK! (I have a neoprene wrist support and that make it really hot!)
I think there is a shop not so far away that sell those ones so I will go and see them next day off and try some on I think. Worried about ordering online because of size. 
Thanks for your help 

Any suggestions still welcome on a brand/make 

*Heidi*


----------



## tashi

They do get a bit warm in the summer but I do wear mine folded in half if need be and mine are the real mccoy muckboots cant remember which ones though as they do have different 'cuts' and fittings in them


----------



## JSR

http://www.justtogs.co.uk/products/index.php?c=18I LOVE MY MUCK BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilewinkgrin:

Well technically mine aren't actually Muck Boots but the Just Togs cheaper versions but the same thing really. I have the 'normal' ones which admittedly they are very slippy but the most comfortable thing ever!! I wear them for hours everyday, walk miles in them and paddle in the sea most days!! This pair have lasted me 3 years so far and have only just started to let water in.

I've replaced them with the riding version, these have much better grip BUT they are alot tighter on the leg and have taken a few wears to get them comfortable but yesterday I had them on all day for 2 dog walks and 4 hours of riding and my feet were extreamly toasty and not at all achey!! They are harder to get on and off but lovely to ride in and wear around the yard. I highly recommend them.


----------



## hazyreality

tashi said:


> They do get a bit warm in the summer but I do wear mine folded in half if need be and mine are the real mccoy muckboots cant remember which ones though as they do have different 'cuts' and fittings in them


ok, another question 

what are they like in the snow/ice etc...

we were having a water turning into an ice rink conversation earlier  and I thought, hmm, I wonder if I am just going to slip over as soon as I walk outside!

*Heidi*


----------

